# Another bed extensions



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well pretty much got the bed extensions as shown in another thread done and got the stand for the Nova enclosed. All that is left is to paint it. It came out pretty well considering I did all the cutting on my bandsaw as I didn't want to drag out the tablesaw. Took the small stand that the Nova was on and mounted the Rikon with the bed extension on it. All in all they turned out pretty well. Anyway let me know what you think.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie, it looks like a really nice setup. Professional looking to me, but I could be wrong. NOT. Happy turning Bernie. More projects, more pictures please.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, it strikes me that you intend to be ready for you're second career the very day that you retire from you're present one!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Lookin' good Bernie.....let's see some chips flying.....send us the pics....

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Bernie. Great looking stands, I especially like the nova stand. Nice!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I added a couple of more pictures. I decided I had some Cherry stain that had been around for a while so stained the wood and I think it looks better.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie, I am surprised you didn't make some simple pull out drawers underneath the shelf. That space would be excellent for storing blanks. Mind you I look to take total advantage of any useable space. Do you plan to finish the stand under the Rikon the same way?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BernieW

I like it 

The only thing I don't see is a toe kick,, that may get your back in time..

I would suggest putting the legs on a 4 x 4 x 24" blocks to get the room for your shoe toes, plus you can clean up with the air compressor by just blowing under the base.. 

==========


BernieW said:


> Well pretty much got the bed extensions as shown in another thread done and got the stand for the Nova enclosed. All that is left is to paint it. It came out pretty well considering I did all the cutting on my bandsaw as I didn't want to drag out the tablesaw. Took the small stand that the Nova was on and mounted the Rikon with the bed extension on it. All in all they turned out pretty well. Anyway let me know what you think.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Real nice job Bern. Things are shaping up real nice in your shop. Exceptionally good work. Only one thing I would not agree with the way you boxed in your Nova is the lack of a toe kick as was already mentioned above. It will be a nuisance for you, but would be easy to correct right as the lathe sits. Just cut back 4 inches and 
box it in again.
Since I can't do much turning lately because of arthritis in my neck and wrists, I am making a cabinet with 10 drawers in it to store turning and other tools and the top of the cabinet will act as an extension off my radial arm saw which I used for over 40 years and miss. Nothing fancy but keeping me busy. Once again, nice job ,and good luck, Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Actually there is a toe kick on it. I have the stand on top of four 2 X 10's with a notch cut on the side. So the storage door is actually 3 1/2" off the floor and my feet can go underneath about 4". It is actually really comfortable to stand without doing much leaning. I have my lathe higher than a lot do. It is 47 1/2" from floor to the middle of the spindle. So I don't bend at all. I did the same thing on the Rikon bench as I cut in 4" on the turning side so I can stand pretty much straight up. It is also 47" or so from the floor to the spindle. 

Mike on the bottom door which also lays down I have my sand bags. On top of the sand bags you will find a bunch of turning blanks stored there also. 

Thanks for the comments. I just got the last coat of lacquer on it. I put two coats of satin on. Had a little left over from another project so decided to use it up.


----------

